# Craziest video you will ever see? Die Antwoord Fatty Boom Boom (Explicit lyrics/ Vid



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

It takes a minute or so for the video to get rollin', but its worth it. 

Die Antwoord - "Fatty Boom Boom" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I wish I could get those 5 minutes of my life back. Worst video ever and that's saying a lot. It was painful and was that supposed to be music?


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

^lol


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I wish I could get those 5 minutes of my life back. Worst video ever and that's saying a lot. It was painful and was that supposed to be music?


Appreciate the heads up. Don't have to waste what little time I have left on earth.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

mongar said:


> Appreciate the heads up. Don't have to waste what little time I have left on earth.


Oh the irony!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

I would rather listen to all 3:46 of this than watch that video past the 20 second mark.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

What's up with your sig?

yes you!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> What's up with your sig?
> 
> yes you!



What about it. It was a rather ludicrous statement made in the off topic forums.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Love it! thanks for sharing


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

You either love or hate Die Antword. Personally I love them. They're actually very clever artists, kind of what Marilyn Manson was doing in the 90's.
Plus Yolandi Visser is damn hot!


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> You either love or hate Die Antword. Personally I love them. They're actually very clever artists, kind of what Marilyn Manson was doing in the 90's.
> Plus Yolandi Visser is damn hot!



Yolandi is hot in a "I am not sure I should tell my friends I think this chicks hot," kinda way.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

carter1010 said:


> Yolandi is hot in a "I am not sure I should tell my friends I think this chicks hot," kinda way.


"she confuse my penis" sums it up


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have no problem admitting I think she's smoking hot...not necessarily the "typical" hot chick but I bet she's a total freak in the sack which makes her all that much hotter. To quote her, "I fink she freaky and I like her a lot". 
'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) - YouTube




carter1010 said:


> Yolandi is hot in a "I am not sure I should tell my friends I think this chicks hot," kinda way.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

All of theirs videos are really weird, except maybe Enter the Ninja, which is pretty much their only accessible song. I like Evil Boy too


----------

